# D.T. Instructor School



## chowder (Mar 29, 2005)

Anyone have any information on any upcoming Defensive Tactics Instructor Schools. Any were in the state but Western MA would be nice.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Its usually only in Boylston for the three week course for DT Instructors. Check the MPTC website for upcoming classes, just had one in May, might not be another one til next year. Contact Dave Standen, he is the coordinator.


----------



## MPD133 (Jun 6, 2007)

Dave Standen told me he's pretty certain that they won't be running a DT Instructor School until April/May of 2009.


----------



## Mshaw166 (Nov 1, 2003)

Good luck getting in touch with him.


----------



## jyanis (Jul 23, 2004)

I am sure you must have heard of the current state of our MPTC. All classes have been frozen, and 3 academies will be closed, as a cost cutting measure. You can call Cadillac Duval and thank him! If you are not aware, see the Hot Topic thread.

You can also check Dave's website...coptactics.com


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Together we can


----------



## jyanis (Jul 23, 2004)

Nuke_TRT said:


> Together we can


Sorry, but I HAVE to correct your spelling! It is "Together We Con" friggin Liberals...LOL!


----------

